# neue Multirolle gesucht



## Felipe95 (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der suche nach einer neuen multirolle zum hochseeangeln vom kutter aus.
Hatte mal eine Penn Level Wind GT2 die aber 2x hintereinander beim 1. Einsatz den geist aufgegeben hat.
Beide male hat nach ca 1 stunde angeln die bremse nicht mehr gehalten, so dass ich nichteinmal mehr kleine dorsche hoch bekommen habe.
Nun habe ich die rolle das zweitemal zurück geschickt und mein geld zurück bekommen.

Preislimit ist +/- 100€.

Geangelt wird hauptsächlich DK von hvide sande aus und auch gelbes riff.
Evtl auch nechstes jahr 1x in island oder norge auf dorsch.

Meine Rute ist eine Penn TRQ Boat inliner 20-30lbs

Beim durchsuchen des i-nets bin ich u.a. auf die ABU Garcia Ambassadeur Classic 6501 C3 LH gestoßen.
Ist die geignet oder gibts in dem preisrahmen empfehlenswerteres oder geeigneteres ?

Vielen Dank in Voraus

Gruß Felix


----------



## shR!mp (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Also die Abu 6500 C3 ist auf jeden fall zu klein für diese Angelei.
Ich selbst benutze den Vorgänger der GT2 seit einigen jahren und sie hat mich nie im Stich gelassen, traurig das die Role scheinbar eine schlechtere Qualität hat jetzt.

Von Abu würde sich ein Rolle ab Größe 7000 anbieten oder ne 10000.
Ansonsten suche mal nach eine Shimano TLD 15 oder 20
Der Penn Special Senator 112 oder 113 
oder vlt der Penn Fathom, die gibts grade für um die 120€ irgentwo.


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Dein Budget engt die Auswahl an empfehlenswerten (haltbaren) Multis extremst ein.

Die TLD15 von Shimano gibts ab und an mal zum Sonderpreis bei den größeren Shops... knapp über Deinem Budget.

Salzwassergeeignetes (auf Dauer) Gerät hat halt seinen Preis.


----------



## Harrie (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Hi
Felix K

Wie meine Vorredner,wird ich dir auch zur TLD-15/20 raten,reicht fürs Riff,oder wenn du eine bekommst,Penn Special Senator 112/113H .

Gruß
Harrie


----------



## gerihecht (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Moin 
wenn du eine gute Multirolle suchst auf die du dich auch verlassen kannst müsstest du schon ein wenig mehr ausgeben gerade weil du  mit der Rolle ja auch am Riff und vielecht auch in Island angeln willst.
Ich kann dir die Avet Rollen mit reinem Gewissen empfehlen.
Die Avet SX 5.3 ist eine Top Rolle und auch nicht zu teuer.5,3 : 1
Gewicht: 427g
Schiebebremse mit voreinstellbaren Bremskräften
9 lb Bremskraft in der Strikestellung
Schnurfassung 12lbs->450mm, 16lbs->375m, 20lbs->220m
Schnureinzug pro Umdrehung (max): 75cm
Neuartiges Cast Control System
Aus einem Stück Aluminium maschinengefräst
8 Edelstahl Kugellager
Entworfen, hergestellt und zusammengebaut in den USA
 Ich habe die  verschiedenen Avet Rollen schon lange im Einsatz  (Norwegen ,Gelbes Riff..) und habe nur positive Erfahrungen mit den Rollen gemacht.
Du kannst im Norwegen_Forum auch einiges zu den Rollen lesen.
Gruß Gerd


----------



## Felipe95 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten !

Hab jetzt einwenig das i-net durchstöbert und nach den 3 von euch genannten rollen gesucht.

Avet sx 5.3 ab für 160€
Shimano TLD 15/20 120-130€
Penn Special Senator 112/113 100€

bestimmt werdet ihr jetzt sagen das die avet die beste wahl ist oder ?
überall ließt man ja in den nowegen und island foren nur über die guten avet multirollen und das es da wohl nichts besseres gibt.

Aber die Penn läge halt voll in meinem buget.

Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist das die shimano und die Avet im gegensatz zur penn eine schiebe anstelle einer sternbremse haben.
Ist eine Schiebebremse langlebiger oder besser als eine sternbremse ? 
zur welche der rollen würdet ihr tendieren ?

Gruß Felix


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Eine Schiebebremse ist auch für Ungeübte im Drill gut zu nutzen bzw. zu justieren, bei  der Sternbremse ist dazu schon etwas mehr Routine oder Feingefühl nötig.

Ich nutze für meinen Teil hingegen lieber Sternbremse( Daiwa Saltist), da ich meiner Meinung nach etwas flexibler damit bin.

Von der Verarbeitung her sind die AVET Klasse, nahezu unverwüstlich.


----------



## HD4ever (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Fische beim trolling seit einigen jahren die Okuma Magda Pro 30DLX problemlos.....
inzwischen davon 10 Stück aufm Boot und keine Probleme im salzwasser - liegen so ca bei 65€ / St


----------



## Felipe95 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Ich möchte mich jetzt zwischen der Shimano TLD 15 und der Penn Special Senator 112/113 entscheiden.

Für welche der rollen sprechen mehr argumente ?
Welche dieser beiden würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?


----------



## Harrie (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Hi
Felix

Dann wird ich die Shimano nehmen!

Ist gegenüber der Penn leichter und hat eine Schiebebremse.

Ich fische beide Special Senator 112H-LH / 114H sowie die TLD 20 und wird für deine Einsatz die TLD nehmen,reicht fürs Riff.

Gruß
Harrie


----------



## Felipe95 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

die 15er größe passt da auch so ja ?


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Fürs Riff auf jeden Fall- sofern Du kein NK- Angeln mit Bootsrute anstrebst, reicht's auch für Norwegen.#h


----------



## Felipe95 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

war grade kurz davor die Shimano TLD 15 zu kaufen...
da ist mir eingefallen: Ist das überhaupt eine Linkshandrolle !?

Auf den Bildern bei Angeldomaene sieht mir das eher nach nem rechtshandmodell aus ... in der beschreibung steht leider nichts.
Bei anderen Versändern könnte es sich den bildern zufolge auch um LH modelle handeln aber in den produktdetails steht nie etwas ob LH oder RH.


----------



## antonio (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

ist ne rechtshand.

antonio


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

So isset!
Ich könnte ja noch eine als Linkshand verfügbare Rolle ins Spiel bringen- die Daiwa Saltist 20H

Die ist aber absolut an Deinem Budget vorbei.


----------



## Felipe95 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

ok... hatte vergessen das im 1. post zu erwähnen das ich eigl eine LH-Rolle im Sinn hatte.

Gibts denn eigl vorteile die eine RH-Multirolle mitsichbringt ?
Weil wenn man so Norwegen oder Islandfilme sieht fischen die da zum großteil noch RH rollen oder ist das nur geschmackssache ?


----------



## Mozartkugel (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

auf Videos sehe ich Amis eigentlich auch fast nur mit RH Baitcaster. Die können doch nicht alle Linkshänder sein?! Würde mich auch mal interessieren, warum die alle so wie wir werfen im Anschluss die Rute aber mit der linken Hand halten. |kopfkrat |supergri


----------



## micha_2 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

ich würde immer wieder ne 2speed mit schiebebremse nehmen. habe nun seit 6jahren nen tld 30 und keine probleme. wenn du mal weit über 1200g angeln musst und nen fisch drauf hast, weißt warum ne 2speed. schau mal wenn der geldbeutel nich unbedingt im moment so voll is bei HIKI aus österreich. haben auch die daiwa 2speed. dort würdest die rolle auf raten kaufen können.


----------



## Felipe95 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Vielen dank aber so viel würde ich glaube ich noch nichteinmal für ne Rolle ausgeben wenn ich das Geld hätte, vorallem geh ich Jahr normalerweise nicht öfter wie 4x hochseeangeln. Da lohnt sich so eine Investition nicht


----------



## antonio (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

mit rechtshand und linkshand ist eigentlich nur ne kopfsache.
eigentlich sollte die rechtshand für rechtshänder die bessere wahl sein, wenn nicht geworfen wird.
die bedienung der rolle erfolgt mit der rechten("besseren hand") die linke("schlechtere") hält nur die rute.
gerade bei größeren tiefen und gewichten wird man es merken, die rechte ist eben die stärkere beim hochkurbeln etc.

antonio


----------



## Harrie (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Genau,so sieht es aus!


----------



## shR!mp (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Naja das ist Geschmackssache.
ich fische sowohl linkshand als auch rechtshannd Multis und 
muss sagen wenn man im Tiefen fischt geht ne Rechtshandmulti genauso wie ne Linkshandmulti, das mit der Kurbelkraft empfand ich zwar nicht so , aber da ist es wirklich recht egal.
Wenn ich allerdings viel mit der Rolle mache, z.b. mit einer Baitcastrolle oder auch beim leichten Pilken viel werfe mit der Rolle oder sowas dann komme ich mit ner linkshandrolle deutlich besser zurecht.
Aber da du ja Hochseefischen willst passt die TLD auch als Rechtshandrolle, da hat man sich nach 2 Driften dran gewöhnt.

Die einzige Rolle mit Schiebebremse und ohne Schnurführung für Linkshänder die ich kenne ist die neue Penn Sqall 
http://pennreels.com/products/reels/conventional-reels/lever-drag-reels/squall
Die hatte ich bei nem örtlichen Händler mal in der Hand und die macht einen sehr guten Eindruck (m.M. etwas besser vorallem moderner als die TLD) kostet aber dann auch wiederum 160€


----------



## antonio (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*



shR!mp schrieb:


> Naja das ist Geschmackssache.
> ich fische sowohl linkshand als auch rechtshannd Multis und
> muss sagen wenn man im Tiefen fischt geht ne Rechtshandmulti genauso wie ne Linkshandmulti, das mit der Kurbelkraft empfand ich zwar nicht so , aber da ist es wirklich recht egal.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## zanderman111 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Ich würde lieber ein wenig weitersparen und mir ne avet holen... Alles andere ist halbgar...


----------



## antonio (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

klar ist die avet was feines aber die tld tun seit jahren ihre dienste und sind sehr gute rollen.
sie als halbgar zu bezeichnen entspricht nicht der realität.

antonio


----------



## shR!mp (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Warum soll eine Shimano TLD oder eine Penn Senator 113 H halbgar sein? die Rollen sind doch schon lange bewährt und waren bevor Avet in Europa bekannt wurde doch immer DAS Ding für Norwegen und das gelbe Riff. 

@Antonio: das gleiche meinte ich doch auch...
nur das ich die Erfahrung mit der Ausdauer nicht gemacht habe, wenn ich 400gr Blei aus 100mTiefe hochgekurbelt habe war das jeweils gleich anstrengend. (aber das ist natürlich nur meine Erfahrung)


----------



## antonio (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

100m sind ja noch keine tiefe und 400g kein gewicht. #h

antonio


----------



## Felipe95 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

ok ich werds mir nochmal überlegen evtl greif ich dann doch mal zu ner rh-multi.

Aber gibt es denn keine empfehlenswerten multirollen wie zB tld oder senator als lh-modelle, die auch in meiner preisklasse liegen ?


----------



## shR!mp (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Ja doch klar die Senator 112 und 113 gibt es als LH Rollen und die kosten dann maximal 10€ mehr


----------



## Felipe95 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Aber es gibt nur die 113 als LH zumindest finde ich bei google keine 112 lh aber die 113er ist mir mit knapp 900g glaub ich etwas zu schwer.

Gibts denn noch weitere gute lh modelle die ihr empfehlen könnt oder geht im prinzip nichts an einer tld vorbei preis/leistungsmäßig jetzt ? ^^

Gruß Felix


----------



## Yupii (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Avet SX
Ich habe ne MXl 2-Gang, aber für dein Vorhaben würde die SX reichen. Ist normalerweise unkaputtbar. Ich werde mir auch noch eine SX für meine Balzer 20 lbs zulegen. Da kannste absolut nix verkehrt machen. Sie mögen zwar etwas über deinem Budget liegen, aber sie halten normalerweise auch ewig


----------



## Harrie (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

HI 
Felix

Du bekommst die Senator 113 H2 LH bei der Domäne zur Zeit für 95,-€.

Von dehn Avets halte ich nicht viel,hatte mal zwei Probe gefischt,weil sie sich schwerer kurbeln ließen um so weiter man die Bremse zu machte.


----------



## Felipe95 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

joa hab ich schon gesehen aber bei der penn schreckt mich as ziemlich hohe gewicht von 850g ziemlich ab...

Bin noch hin und hergerissen.

Shimano TLD 15

oder Penn special Senator 113 LH

vorteile an der penn sind eigl nur das sie ne LH-Rolle ist und im mom sehr günstig zu bekommen.

die Shimano dagegen hat eigl nur den "nachteil" das es ne Rh-Rolle ist.

Gibts noch irgendwelche todbringende argumente die für ein der rolle sprechen ? 

Weiß echt nicht wie ich mich entscheiden soll.


----------



## Jetblack (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

@Micha Ne TLD 30 für Nordjütland ??? Nicht Dein Ernst, oder?  

@Felix Ich bin in der Richtung sehr parteiisch, weil ich diese Rollen verkaufe....aber mit einer Avet SX liegst Du nicht verkehrt! ggf. wuerde ich auch zur MXJ raten. Die ist ein wenig grösser, aber nicht viel und daher ein wenig vielseitiger nach "oben" hin.

Ansonsten nimm ne kleine TDL ... aber bitte nicht die 30er Zweigang 
..und die Penns sind gutmütige Dinosaurier ....und in etwa genauso schwer.

Ich fisch vor Jütland mit einer SX ... und da ist noch kein Fisch unten geblieben weil die Rolle zu klein ist.

Gruss Nick


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Ich kann "Jetblack" aus langjähriger Erfahrung nur zustimmen.
Nimm die "MXJ" auch wenn sie das Budget etwas überschreitet. Da Du ja i.M. auf Einkaufstour bist,
sollten diese paar Kröten sich kompensieren lassen.
Mit der "MXJ" bist Du extrem gut aufgestellt.#6


----------



## Mozartkugel (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*



antonio schrieb:


> mit rechtshand und linkshand ist eigentlich nur ne kopfsache.
> eigentlich sollte die rechtshand für rechtshänder die bessere wahl sein, wenn nicht geworfen wird.
> die bedienung der rolle erfolgt mit der rechten("besseren hand") die linke("schlechtere") hält nur die rute.
> gerade bei größeren tiefen und gewichten wird man es merken, die rechte ist eben die stärkere beim hochkurbeln etc.
> ...



interessant, ich hätte jetzt gedacht das man die Rute mit der stärkeren rechten hält zwecks Gewicht und Drill und das "schlichte" kurbeln mit der schwächeren Hand macht. Aber das ist wohl alles Geschmackssache bzw. Gewohnheit.


----------



## Yupii (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*



Harrie schrieb:


> Von dehn Avets halte ich nicht viel,hatte mal zwei Probe gefischt,weil sie sich schwerer kurbeln ließen um so weiter man die Bremse zu machte.



????
Hast du dich an die Herstellerangaben gehalten?
Z.B. MX-Modelle Bremskraft  9lbs bei Strike und 14 bei maximal? Ich stelle diese Maße vorher mit einer Federwaage ein, da ich die Bremse über den Winter ganz öffne. Bei diesen Werten lässt sich zumindest meine leicht kurbeln.


----------



## antonio (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*



Harrie schrieb:


> HI
> Felix
> 
> Du bekommst die Senator 113 H2 LH bei der Domäne zur Zeit für 95,-€.
> ...



das ist bei jeder rolle mit schiebebremse so.

antonio


----------



## antonio (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> interessant, ich hätte jetzt gedacht das man die Rute mit der stärkeren rechten hält zwecks Gewicht und Drill und das "schlichte" kurbeln mit der schwächeren Hand macht. Aber das ist wohl alles Geschmackssache bzw. Gewohnheit.



jo es ist eben so, daß die meisten von der "normalen angelei" eben das linkskurbeln gewohnt sind.
drück jemandem, der noch nie geangelt hat ne rechtshand-kombo in die hand.
du wirst sehen er kommt ohne probleme damit klar.

antonio


----------



## Harrie (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*



antonio schrieb:


> das ist bei jeder rolle mit schiebebremse so.
> 
> antonio




Hi
antonio

Ist bei meinen Rollen nicht der Fall (Penn Formula,Shimano TLD und ABU C4 Ld),alle mit Schiebebremse.


----------



## Felipe95 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Bin jetzt eigl. zu dem Entschluss gekommen das es ein Lh-modell werden soll, aber mit der penn Special Senator 113 Lh kann ich mich irgendwie noch nicht richtig anfreunden da das Gewicht von 850g schon ganzschön heftig ist und die Übersetzung von nur 3,1:1 erscheint mir irgendwie als ziemlich wenig.  
Was gibt's denn noch an alternativen an guten lh-multis im preisrahmen um die 100€ oder ist die penn wirklich das Besste von preis/leistung her was man bekommen kann an Lh's


----------



## shR!mp (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

es gab mal die  112 h als LH Version wiegt etwa 300gr weniger und hat ne Übersetzung von 4:1 aber die findet man kaum noch wie ich meine.


----------



## Felipe95 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Das wäre optimal... Genau das was ich suche, aber auch leider noch nicht gesehen


----------



## shR!mp (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/Penn-Fathom

oder schau dir halt wirklich mal die an ....ich würde sagen da bekommst du bei der 25er Größe  viel Rolle fürs Geld sie liegt auch nur 25€ über deinem Budget (sie sieht der Daiwa Saltist sehr ähnlich)
Es gibt sie inzwischen auch als LH version aber ob man die schon in Deutschland und dann noch zu dem Preis bekommt ist wieder was anderes


----------



## antonio (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Bin jetzt eigl. zu dem Entschluss gekommen das es ein Lh-modell werden soll, aber mit der penn Special Senator 113 Lh kann ich mich irgendwie noch nicht richtig anfreunden da das Gewicht von 850g schon ganzschön heftig ist und die Übersetzung von nur 3,1:1 erscheint mir irgendwie als ziemlich wenig.
> Was gibt's denn noch an alternativen an guten lh-multis im preisrahmen um die 100€ oder ist die penn wirklich das Besste von preis/leistung her was man bekommen kann an Lh's



die übersetzung alleine sagt gar nichts, den schnureinzug mußt du betrachten.
man sollte sich eben fragen warumm es wesentlich mehr rechts- als linkshand gibt.

antonio


----------



## Harrie (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Hi 
Felix

Rollengewicht:

Penn Special Senator 112 H-LH 710g.

                             113 H-LH 800g.

Shimano TLD 15 527g.

Hast bei dehn Penns nicht viel unterschied,aber ich wird trotzdem die TLD nehmen,allein schon wegen der Schiebebremse und wie antonio schon geschrieben hat lässt es sich einfacher fischen.

Ich habe auch mal so gedacht,bin dann aber auf Rechtshandmultis umgestiegen weil es angenehmer zu fischen ist.
Hab noch eine 112H-LH,aber die will ich eigentlich nicht hergeben zumal es noch eine US Rolle ist.


----------



## Felipe95 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*



antonio schrieb:


> die übersetzung alleine sagt gar nichts, den schnureinzug mußt du betrachten.
> man sollte sich eben fragen warumm es wesentlich mehr rechts- als linkshand gibt.
> 
> antonio


 
würde sagen, weil die amys schon immer im prinzip von anfang an nur rechtshand gefischt haben und die amys halt nen recht großen %teil von allen anglern auf der welt aus machen ^^

Weil noch sehe ich da keinen vorteil drin meine rute in der linken hand zu halten und mit rechts zu kurbeln.

Es fühlt sich halt irgendwie komisch an vielleicht sogar falsch für mich die rute in der linken hand zu halten weil ich u.a. mit meiner rechten hand die rute und den köder viel besser führen kann und mit rechts auch mehr kraft und kontrolle beim pumpen habe.

klar wird das zT gewöhnungssache sein aber für mich ist es glaube ich angenehmer die rute in der rechten hand zu halten und mit links zu kurbeln.


----------



## Felipe95 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

ok naja noch schließe ich es nicht 100%tig aus ne rh zu nehmen aber mir erscheint das einfach noch nicht so plausieberl warum ne rh angenehmer bzw. besser zu fischen sei für einen rechtshänder.

und die tld hat auch mit abstand die besten daten, die mir am besten gefallen sowohl gewicht,übersetzung, schiebebremse als auch design


----------



## antonio (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

überleg doch mal was mußt du denn die rute großartig führen bei dieser angelei.
mal hoch und runter, im prinzip ist es nur ein halten der rute. eben nicht wie beim spinnfischen wo es richtig auf die rutenführung und das werfen ankommt.
glaub mir es ist nur ne kopfsache, bei manchen geht das aber aus dem kopf nicht raus
und glaub mir beim kurbeln braucht man eben mehr kraft und ausdauer als beim rutenhalten gerade mit größeren gewichten und bei größeren tiefen.
das hat auch nix mit den amis zu tun.

antonio


----------



## Felipe95 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

aber man pumpt ja die fische hoche und kurbelt sie nicht hoch und da kommt die kraft ja hauptsächlich aus dem arm und da hab ich doch als rechtshänder wesentlich mehr kraft im rechten arm als im linken.


----------



## Harrie (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*



Felix K. schrieb:


> aber man pumpt ja die fische hoche und kurbelt sie nicht hoch und da kommt die kraft ja hauptsächlich aus dem arm und da hab ich doch als rechtshänder wesentlich mehr kraft im rechten arm als im linken.




Hi
Felix

Deshalb pumpst du auch mit beiden Armen (siehe z.B. Big Game) und hast mehr Gefühl im rechten Arm um die Rolle zu kurbeln.


----------



## Harrie (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Was gibt's denn noch an alternativen an guten lh-multis im preisrahmen um die 100€ oder ist die penn wirklich das Besste von preis/leistung her was man bekommen kann an Lh's





Schau mal in der Bucht nach einer Penn Super Mariner 49LH,ist auch eine tolle Rolle,wiegt aber auch 850g .


----------



## Felipe95 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

habe eben grade meinen vater von diesem thread erzählt und über die diskussion lh/rh usw.

Mein vater ist nichtangler aber macht mit mir zusammen immer die hochseetouren und angelt da auch mit und als ich ihm erzählt habe das ich mich noch nicht ganz entscheiden kann ob nun lh oder rh und das im prinzip alle im forum mir mehr oder weniger zu ner rh raten und ich ihm auch ein paar argumente von euch gebracht habe hat er gesagt:

Also ich tu mich ehrlichgesagt immer etwas schwer mit der linken hand zu kurbeln... ich fände es leichter oder besser mit der rechten hand zu kurbeln.

und naja mein vater ist eigl auch rechtshänder hatte aber im prinzip noch nie ne andere rute in der hand wie die hochseeruten.

also bestätigt das so ziemlich all das was ihr argumentiert habt ^^
Hab mich somit auch entschlossen jetzt die Shimano tld zu kaufen.

Vielen Dank an euch 

Gruß Felix


----------



## Harrie (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Na dann viel Spaß mit der Rolle und berichte mal wie du damit zurecht gekommen bist.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Es fühlt sich halt irgendwie komisch an vielleicht sogar falsch für mich die rute in der linken hand zu halten weil ich u.a. mit meiner rechten hand die rute und den köder viel besser führen kann und mit rechts auch mehr kraft und kontrolle beim pumpen habe.
> 
> klar wird das zT gewöhnungssache sein aber für mich ist es glaube ich angenehmer die rute in der rechten hand zu halten und mit links zu kurbeln.



Kann man nachvollziehen- bin auch LiWi|supergri

Aber ich habe auch auf RH umgestellt- bei Rollen ohne Schnurführung ist die Linke besser fürs Schnurverteilen
Von der Kraft her machts kaum nen Unterschied.


----------



## Felipe95 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Hallo nochmal und frohe weihnachten alle zusammen ! 

Gestern abend war es nun soweit und die Shimano TLD 15 lag unterm baum 

und naja gestern abend tat sich dann noch ein ziemlich großes fragezeichen für mich auf worüber ihr eingesessenen meeres- und hochseeangler wahrscheinlich lachen werdet ^^....

Die Rolle hat keine Schnurführung wie ich es zuvor von allen anderen rollen gewohnt war.... Wie funktioniert das ???
Wie wird die schnur auf der rolle verlegt und wo muss ich sie lang fführen !?

Vielen Dank in Voraus !

Gruß Felix


----------



## Harrie (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Hi
Felix

Die Rolle ist eine Rechtshand.Du führst die Schnur oberhalb der Spule mit dem linken Daumen.


----------



## inselkandidat (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Hallo Felix, die Schnur sucht sich eigentlich selber den "Weg". Wenn auf einer Seite ein wenig mehr Schnur liegt, ist das nicht weiter wild, du wirfst ja mit der Rolle nicht aus und beim Köderablassen is das völlig Hupe wie die Schnur liegt. Hab ne tld 20, eine Rolle für die Ewigkeit..


----------



## Dakarangus (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Sehr interessanter threat! 

Kann ich das so zusammenfassen das es leider wenig alternativen zur avet gibt?

Ich fische sonst nur stationärrollen, da gibt es für um 100€ tolle Rollen, aber bei Multis scheint das nicht der Fall zu sein oder?

ich suche eine OHNE Schnurführung, da kann nur wieder was kaputt gehen und es soll ja sone Sache sein mit dem Auffinden der ursprünglichen Wickelkontur wenn die mal weg ist, will eine Rechtshand nehmen, die Umgewöhnung traue ich mir zu, *gibt es da eine bezahlbare Alternative zur Avet?*
ist halt ärgerlich eine 180€ rolle im Keller zu haben die man nur im norwegen-urlaub nutzt...


----------



## lausi97 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> *gibt es da eine bezahlbare Alternative zur Avet?*





Ich meine: Nein(ausser JiggingMaster:q).Ist aber m.M. wenn du noch Zeit hast,fahr nach Berlin zum Norgetreffen,da sind alle Namenhaften Hersteller.

lausi


----------



## Felipe95 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten !

Kannte ich vorher garnicht und hab ich vorher noch nie gesehen... zumindest nicht bewusst ^^
Hab die Rolle auch schon bespult und das ging auch ziemlich gut.... bin schon gespannt auf den ersten praktischen test.
Muss mich aber noch n bisl in die bremse rein fuchsen ^^
Nechstes Jahr soll es ja das 1. mal nach norwegen gehen


----------



## Dakarangus (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ich meine: Nein



Das kann ich kaum fassen, eine Multirolle ist doch so einfach aufgebaut, das es da nichts gutes für so um 100€ gibt |bigeyes

Von Penn gibt es noch eine neue, die Squall
http://www.yetis-angelshop.de/PENN-Multirollen:::35.html

aber die Multis von Penn sollen ja auch nicht längst alle gut sein wie ich gelesen habe


----------



## Jetblack (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Mal im Ernst .... sind das Deine Felgen auf deinem Avatar ?

Gruss Nick


----------



## stefan_k (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Hi Felix, wenn Du PENN kaufts, achte drauf, dass sie in den U.S.A. hergestellt ist.


----------



## stefan_k (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Hi Felix, warum kaufst Du dir nicht eine ABU, z .B. die 10000 BG, man kann immernoch die alten "made in Sweden" in recht gutem Zustand bekommen, 100,- Euro sollten ausreichen und du bekommst wirklich Qualität.


----------



## anbeisser (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Moin !

Hab zwar überhaupt keine Kahnung von Multis aber über folgende Rolle hab ich glaube mal ganz gute Berichte gelesen.
Einzig die Gehäuseschrauben wurden wegen Rostanfälligkeit bemängelt.
Aber für 120€ ne 2Gang-Rolle mit Schiebebremse .....
Sicher überhaupt kein Vergleich zu ner Avet,Adrenalin oder Shimano aber 
für nen "mal" Norwegenangler vielleicht garnicht mal so übel.


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Angel-Domane-DLX-20-II-Speed-300m-0-55mm-2-Gang-Meeres-Pilk-Multirolle-/390490980776?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D4540512431712288804%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D2%26sd%3D390304428546%26


----------



## Dakarangus (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst .... sind das Deine Felgen auf deinem Avatar ?
> 
> Gruss Nick



Ja das sind meine, auf einem Astra G #h


----------



## lausi97 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Ja das sind meine, auf einem Astra G #h



|motz:nen Opel,aber was Nick eigentlich sagen will:"Hast da auch keine Billigdinger druff"(Schmidt TH-Line?)Die Avets sind einfach toppi,hab auch lang mit mir gehadert,ob das für alle 2 Jahre Norge sein muss:JA!


----------



## Dakarangus (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Ich sehe ihr kennt euch aus! :m
Es sind Schmidt Felgen, aber die Space, in 18". Auf Wunsch gibts Bilder vom ganzen Auto  
Ich habe den Astra schon 8 Jahre, seit 7 Jahren habe ich die Felgen, sehen immer noch aus wie am ersten tag, sind nicht matt geworden und es hat sich auch kein Bremsstaub eingefressen. Das "Hobby" Tuning habe ich aber aufgegeben, der Wagen ist fertig! Und da ich ein studium angefangen habe ist auch das Kleingeld nicht mehr so da 

Ok also Avet, ich denke mit der rechtshand-bedienung komme ich zurecht, die Schnurführung wird ja dann mit dem linken daumen gemacht oder, also ab und zu die schnur antippen damit sie sich nicht einseitig verlegt oder?

Welche Avet empfiehlt sich denn? ich möchte eine möglichst einfache, denn ich möchte sie auch selber warten können.
ich suche eine zum standard-fjord und NK-angeln an einer 30lbs Rute.


----------



## Dakarangus (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Ich denke diese 1-Gang hier ist am einfachsten aufgebaut (leicht zu warten) und auch fürs NK-fischen geeignet oder?

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...MXJ581Gang&cName=Multirollen-mitSchiebebremse

sollte man die MXJ (schmale bauform) oder MXL nehmen?


----------



## Jetblack (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

@dakarangus ...eigentlich dachte ich, dass mindestens seit Posting #34 bekannt ist, dass ich die Avet verkaufe (und importiere)

Die MXJ ist eine sehr vielseitig einsetzbare Rolle. Es passen 600m Jerry Brown Schnur mit 30lbs drauf, was ausreicht, um auch mal in 250m Tiefe zu fischen. Gleichzeitig ist sie klein genug, um auch den ganzen Tag damit locker zu Pilken.
Was die Wartung betrifft...Du wirst kaum eine Rolle finden, die einfacher zu pflegen ist !!! Insgesamt also eine gute Wahl.

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, meld Dich einfach.

Gruss Nick


----------



## lausi97 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> I
> Auf Wunsch gibts Bilder vom ganzen Auto
> Nee danke lass mal(bah nen Opel,schüttel)
> seit 7 Jahren habe ich die Felgen, sehen immer noch aus wie am ersten tag, sind nicht matt geworden und es hat sich auch kein Bremsstaub eingefressen.
> ...





Schreib dem Jetblack ne PN und kauf bei ihm.(punkt).

|wavey:


----------



## bous hh (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Moin Leude!!Ich will in ein paar Monaten zum Angelurlaub noch Norge und bin gerade dabei mir ein bisschen Tackle zu kaufen.

Was ich bereits habe:

eine leichte Spinnrute mit einer 4000 Stationärrolle

eine mittelschwere Spinnrute mit einer 8000 Stationärrolle und einer Avet sx 5.3 lh

Nun habe ich mir vor ein paar Tagen die Daiwa Sealine-X'treme Interline 2,35m 15-30lbs Meeresrute gekauft und suche jetzt die passende Multi dafür. 

Ich möchte mit der Kombi größere Gummis und Naturködersysteme sowie Grund fischen. 

Mir sticht nun die mxl oder mxj 2 Gang mit Magic Cast ins Auge. Reicht diese Rolle für meine Belange aus oder empfehlt ihr eine andere Rolle?


----------



## Jetblack (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Lass das MC weg, dann stimmt die Richtung. MC bringt Dir nur was beim Werfen und ist für das vertikale Ablassen vom Boot weitestegehend unnötig.

Gruss Nick


----------



## bous hh (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

welche von beiden sollte ich nehmen die mxj oder die mxl?


----------



## Jetblack (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Wenn Dir 600m 30lbs Schnur nicht reichen ...dann nimm die MXL, da passen 700m drauf   (beides bezogen auf meine Standard-Schnur JB 30lbs)

Meist reicht die MXJ locker aus.


----------



## Fredox (3. März 2013)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Hallo Leute.
Endlich ist es so weit...
Im Herbst geht es nach Norwegen und da brauche ich noch eine Multirolle für eine 50lbs Rute...
Habe noch nie mit einer Multi gefischt. Suche Qualität zum kleinen Preis #c

Im Netz wird eine gebrauchte (Tica Team St 458 angeboten, wohl erst 3 Tage im Einsatz gewesen) und bisher belaufen sich die Verhandlungen auf 175€.

Was meint ihr?

Würde mich über Antworten freuen

Petri

Freddy


----------



## Fredox (4. März 2013)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

...es ist eine avet geworden. 

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!

Wünsche euch eine sonnige Woche!


----------



## Boramaniac (27. April 2013)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Moinihr Wissenden,

ich hoffe ich darf diesen Thread mitbenutzen.

Da ich in einem anden Thread mein Grundgerüst für Norwegen zsammen habe, ich aber gerad dabei bin, immer mehr über Material und Co. zu ergründen, frage ich einfach mal hier.

Wenn man etwas jenseits der 100.-€ Marke eine passende Multi-Rolle für eine 30lbs-Rute (Penn Prion) sucht, kämen da eine *Avet SX5.3* oder eine *Penn Squall 40LD* in Betracht?

Oder vergleiche ich da Äpfel mit Birnen?

Gruß Normen


----------



## Marco74 (27. April 2013)

*AW: neue Multirolle gesucht*

Äpfel mit Birnen - zumindest was die Größe angeht. Wenn es von der Penn eine 20er geben würde, könntest du die Rollen schon eher vergleichen.


----------

